# BIG question



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

What is the best feeder fish?
I will not just feed feeders all of the time. Just every 3rd or 4th feeding.
I was considering breeding my own feeders...
Any suggestions?

I also need suggestions on rather inexpensive feed for then when not feeding feeders.

THANKS!


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Pretty much anything other than goldfish or fish in the same family as them.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

Mollies and they are relatively easy to breed 
beware --mollies do eat their fry so seperate them after birth


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

So...
1 vote for Mollies....
and I would need two tanks for feeders... yes?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

I've read on this forum that convicts are easy to breed too but i've never done it myself.


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

My next question is... how?
Get a few mollies or whatever I decide on and set the lighting a little low with candles and music?
Do I feed them dinner first?


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

mollies pretty much breed on their own 
some pet stores have these little breeder tanks that are made from material that is like mesh and u can hook it on the inside top of hte tank and pt the babies in that until they are big enough to mix wih the rest


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> I've read on this forum that convicts are easy to breed too but i've never done it myself.
> [snapback]1184604[/snapback]​


Yes, cons are very easy to breed. I used to use them for occasional feeders for my natives.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

how do u breed the convicts?


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

unless you have small piranha, breeding feeders really doesnt work. most piranha grow fast enough that unless you had hundreds of feeders in varying stages growing, t you won't keep up to the size that they eat, or quantity wise. My p's go through 4 dozen goldfish/rosies a week (2 dozen each).


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

A big juicy guppy female is good if u dont have too big piranhas.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

roush04 said:


> unless you have small piranha, breeding feeders really doesnt work. most piranha grow fast enough that unless you had hundreds of feeders in varying stages growing, t you won't keep up to the size that they eat, or quantity wise. My p's go through 4 dozen goldfish/rosies a week (2 dozen each).
> [snapback]1184646[/snapback]​


 true. i tried this with guppies think they would breed like crazy. it was more money and work than anything


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> how do u breed the convicts?
> [snapback]1184636[/snapback]​


LOL basically throw them in a tank, thats about all it takes with cons....


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

roush04 said:


> unless you have small piranha, breeding feeders really doesnt work. most piranha grow fast enough that unless you had hundreds of feeders in varying stages growing, t you won't keep up to the size that they eat, or quantity wise. My p's go through 4 dozen goldfish/rosies a week (2 dozen each).
> [snapback]1184646[/snapback]​


I agree. Alot of times trying to breed your own feeders is more work then it's worth.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

doctorvtec said:


> roush04 said:
> 
> 
> > unless you have small piranha, breeding feeders really doesnt work. most piranha grow fast enough that unless you had hundreds of feeders in varying stages growing, t you won't keep up to the size that they eat, or quantity wise. My p's go through 4 dozen goldfish/rosies a week (2 dozen each).
> ...


for sure, try catfish fillets or tilapia.
wes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

look here


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

The feeders will only be a treat, so to speak.
I do not know who the treat is for, but a treat none-the-less!









Their staple diet will be something non-live and inexpensive...

What do you suggest for that?


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

Ummmm.......









Just read the link that MR.FREEZ left for me.

JEEZ!









I will no longer be breeding anything intentionally!
I will, however, buy feeders and quarentine them.

That means I will need the details on two things:








1) what is a good non-live inexpensive diet?
2) what is the best process for quarentine?


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

Good point Mr. freeze


----------

